# Mold on or in my gas tank



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

I bought my boat new back in 2001. Over the years my gas tank has discolored and now I have a black wall on it. I’ve tried different cleaners with no luck. Is this stuff inside or outside the tank?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It's in the tank. The tank is plastic and over time the plastic breaks down and opens tiny fissures and the mold grows in these tiny pores.

Edit, it is in the plastic, not inside the tank.
Just look at any white vinyl fence and it is exactly the same way when it gets a couple years on it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The one product I've had good luck with against mold or mildew (and that pic looks like mildew to me...) is stuff called X-14 available in any grocery stores cleaning supplies. It's a spray on product that your wife probably uses on bathtubs and shower enclosures... Just follow the directions... 

As noted the problem is on the outside of your fuel tank and is purely a cosmetic item....

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Most effective I've found.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The one product I've had good luck with against mold or mildew (and that pic looks like mildew to me...) is stuff called X-14 available in any grocery stores cleaning supplies. It's a spray on product that your wife probably uses on bathtubs and shower enclosures... Just follow the directions...
> 
> As noted the problem is on the outside of your fuel tank and is purely a cosmetic item....
> 
> "Aren't boats fun?"


Same here. X14 is awesome. I bought a gallon online since my publix stopped carrying. If mold isn't off in 1 min with x14, its not mold.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you for all the info. I was afraid it was on the inside of the tank.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like the "freckles" all my roto-molded coolers have developed. Haven't found a cure for them yet. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

*Mold and Mildew on your boat
go to this post I covered it*


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> It's in the tank. The tank is plastic and over time the plastic breaks down and opens tiny fissures and the mold grows in these tiny pores.
> 
> Edit, it is in the plastic, not inside the tank.
> Just look at any white vinyl fence and it is exactly the same way when it gets a couple years on it.


it would help to keep pine straw and leaves out of there


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> it would help to keep pine straw and leaves out of there


People foam their tanks in place and then they are baffled when the tank springs a leak.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> People foam their tanks in place and then they are baffled when the tank springs a leak.


Your right my previous gas tank had holes all in it because it was foamed in place and had a copper fuel supply fitting on the aluminum tank
I put another tank in there, aluminum with an aluminum fuel supply fitting. I also made sure none of it touched foam or the floor


----------

